# Bottom bracket on my Speed Concept 7.0



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a Speed Concept 7.0 and I'm really confused about the bottom bracket on my bike... what type is it? Can someone defuse what it is and explain what some crank options might be for me... was thinking about going with some lighter cranks with shorter arms. Stock is the the Apex 172.5.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its a BB90

Eother go with a Sram crank for a GXP bottom bracket. Or, change the bearings to Shimano compatible and run a Shimano crank.


----------

